# I didnt get the job: My faith is fading



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ladies, as you may all know I have been searching for a new job for the past year. i have been on interviews were I had 6 people at a time uinterviewing me. I fasted prayed did everything a good christian should do. N God did not come through for me. I am sitting at work crying because I thought this was the one. I really did. People who have no faith get jobs, people who just walk in . Me how many more do I have endure. Why does the word say believe and you will get the desires of your heart and you dont. I have been on many interviews and not one break everything close but not. I cant  even go back to applying because whats the point. The word says all this stuff but it doesnt work for me. I am so depressed I am my current job longer when will God answer me. Why why. I feel like screaming right now. i wish God came in human form sO I can ask him why cant you answer my prayers. Why cant you come through for me on this end. The woman today told me . You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander. And please dont tell me what is yours will be yours. Or He has something better because I have heard and always think the next one is better and I get slapped again in the face with No. Faith like a mustard seed. People wander why we have doubt everytime you ask God for something and it doesnt work it gets smaller and smaller. I dont think I can even pray right now because I dont know what to say. I said everything before and now I am at the beginning again.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Ladies, as you may all know I have been searching for a new job for the past year. i have been on interviews were I had 6 people at a time uinterviewing me. I fasted prayed did everything a good christian should do. N God did not come through for me. I am sitting at work crying because I thought this was the one. I really did. People who have no faith get jobs, people who just walk in . Me how many more do I have endure. Why does the word say believe and you will get the desires of your heart and you dont. I have been on many interviews and not one break everything close but not. I cant  even go back to applying because whats the point. The word says all this stuff but it doesnt work for me. I am so depressed I am my current job longer when will God answer me. Why why. I feel like screaming right now. i wish God came in human form sO I can ask him why cant you answer my prayers. Why cant you come through for me on this end. The woman today told me . You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander. And please dont tell me what is yours will be yours. Or He has something better because I have heard and always think the next one is better and I get slapped again in the face with No. Faith like a mustard seed. People wander why we have doubt everytime you ask God for something and it doesnt work it gets smaller and smaller. I dont think I can even pray right now because I dont know what to say. I said everything before and now I am at the beginning again.


 

((((HUGS))))))  To you, I am sorry I understand how you feel at the moment. I have been unemployed 3 months and I was so angry at first and discouraged. However, I took what I felt like and turn it back over to the Lord. God speaks to all of us in different ways and lights and you must change the power in the words you speak here is something that should help you encourage you. There are jobs that I want right now so bad,I did not get it. So, I started saying Some one's Rejection of you is God's Protection. I really do beleive that. I stand on the Word of the Lord and I confess and Claim his promises daily. I thank God for every thing. I will never give up on God b/c he never gave up on me or you. 

You are so much in my prayers. Still your mind. God truly does have so much bigger things instore for you!


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Highly favored. I feel Im at point today I cant pray because I prayed so hard for this one and others. I gave myself Nov 3 to be starting a new job. This woman made it seem like it was mine. I feel so sick. I wish God can come down and say something because I feel like I have been betrayed. Something promise by a dear friend and nothing happened. My biggest frustration is that God can blow into our situation and things can change. Why do christians have to suffer so much and non christians just walk up and things get handed to them. What kind of prayers do i pray now. I am so confused and hurt


----------



## Finally Free (Oct 9, 2008)

((((((BIGG HUGS))))))





KEEP THE FAITH, I know it can be discouraging sometimes, but God may have bigger and better plans stored up for you. So don't give up. Pick yourself up and keep going. Now when you get that job, come back here and share your testimony with your LHCF family. I will keep you in my prayers, and you continue to pray as well. May God Bless and keep you!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Thanks Highly favored. I feel Im at point today I cant pray because I prayed so hard for this one and others. I gave myself Nov 3 to be starting a new job. This woman made it seem like it was mine. I feel so sick. I wish God can come down and say something because I feel like I have been betrayed. Something promise by a dear friend and nothing happened. My biggest frustration is that God can blow into our situation and things can change. Why do christians have to suffer so much and non christians just walk up and things get handed to them. What kind of prayers do i pray now. I am so confused and hurt


 

Your Quiet Welcomed 

Mitcy just posted this follow the link this will help you!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=290459

Pslams 73


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Ladies, as you may all know I have been searching for a new job for the past year. i have been on interviews were I had 6 people at a time uinterviewing me. I fasted prayed did everything a good christian should do. N God did not come through for me. I am sitting at work crying because I thought this was the one. I really did. People who have no faith get jobs, people who just walk in . Me how many more do I have endure. Why does the word say believe and you will get the desires of your heart and you dont. I have been on many interviews and not one break everything close but not. I cant  even go back to applying because whats the point. The word says all this stuff but it doesnt work for me. I am so depressed I am my current job longer when will God answer me. Why why. I feel like screaming right now. i wish God came in human form sO I can ask him why cant you answer my prayers. Why cant you come through for me on this end. The woman today told me . You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander. And please dont tell me what is yours will be yours. Or He has something better because I have heard and always think the next one is better and I get slapped again in the face with No. Faith like a mustard seed. People wander why we have doubt everytime you ask God for something and it doesnt work it gets smaller and smaller. I dont think I can even pray right now because I dont know what to say. I said everything before and now I am at the beginning again.


 
I know it can be difficult when we are going through out suffering times.  BE STILL AND KNOW!  In your heart of hearts that GOD has you and your situation under HIS control.  His will has to be done.  I have had jobs that I KNEW were for me and months later bad things happened at those companies.  I just looked back and said THANK YOU LORD!  He will make a way.
Keep your faith PLEASE and tell God how you feel.  He knows, but we can be honest with Him as long as we aren't disrespectful.  Prayer is nothing more than having a conversation with the Lord.
Please know that things will get better!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear you didn't get the job.  You should still thank and praise God even when things don't work out.  He didn't promise us a life w/o trials.  You can't compare blessings or nonblessings to other folks no matter if they are faithful or faithless.  He has something better in store for you I'm sure.  Please don't be discouraged.  Stay focused and continue to seek employment.  Remember Yolanda Adams song that says "The battles not your its the Lords".   When things don't work out is when you should really praise him.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 9, 2008)

It hurts so bad. I really dont know what to say to God. Starting all over again. Will he hear me this time and answer my prayers. I will continue to look for another job. The idea of faith in me getting is far away from my mine. I know that God decides not man. God has not been on my side. I guess its hard to hear He has something better for you when you have been hearing that over and over again when you dont get a job. When is this something better going to come.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> It hurts so bad. I really dont know what to say to God. Starting all over again. *Will he hear me this time and answer my prayers.* I will continue to look for another job. The idea of faith in me getting is far away from my mine. I know that God decides not man. *God has not been on my side.* I guess its hard to hear He has something better for you when you have been hearing that over and over again when you dont get a job. *When is this something better going to come*.


 
I am not trying to make you feel bad, but the bolded is where the problem comes in.  Where is your believe?  You are not believing that God has your best interest at heart!  Look back on times in your life when things were bad.  Did God fail you then?  Or did he always show up and do above and beyond what you prayed for?  Hebrews is a good book to read when you are wavering in your faith.  There are also lots of uplifting verses in Psalm 119.  Hope this helps!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> It hurts so bad. I really dont know what to say to God. Starting all over again. Will he hear me this time and answer my prayers. I will continue to look for another job. The idea of faith in me getting is far away from my mine. I know that God decides not man. God has not been on my side. I guess its hard to hear He has something better for you when you have been hearing that over and over again when you dont get a job. When is this something better going to come.


You have to love and trust God without expectation and all your heart.  When you don't get what you want you can't question his plan.  I can understand your being disappointed because you truly wanted this job.  You must trust that he will do what is best in his way and time.  Have you made a offer that God can't refuse?  Are your prayers full of request or thanks?  I have to ask what faith means to you?


----------



## jturner7156 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82, I know you are upset right now but please keep your faith. I know you are upset but THANK GOD, you are typing your posts from *WORK*. I say this as humble as I know how...I know you have been watching the news lately and I know there are millions of people who would love to take your place right now. I know you did not want to hear that, but...that's the truth. Please read *1 Peter 1: 7-8*, it is a scripture that helps me.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 9, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel.  Exactly.  I have not only been looking for a job for a year(Sept 30 made my one year anniversary)  but I have been basically unemployed the whole time.  I know what you mean about the Word saying that God will give you the desires of your heart if you have faith and ask and believe in the Word.  I feel you.   I've had to come to grips with the true desires of my heart and it is taking God and some special people that he is placing in my life to figure out what my true desire is.  What is your true desire?  Why do you want to leave your current job?  What will make you truly happy in your career.  Just think on those things and you may find that the desires of your heart are not exactly what you thought they were.

For me, I was on autopilot and my desires were what the American dream says I needed/wanted.  It says that I should get up and go to work from 9-5 everyday,  wear nice clothes and make all the money.  And that sounds nice,  I'll take it, but with me having two toddlers, I have found that although I want to work, I want to spend time with them more, so When I have an interview--and there have been numerous interviews, let me tell you.  But when I don't get the job, I actually thank God for letting me spend more time at home with my kids, but because I trust that he is in control of the situation, he has been miraculously taking care of my family for a year through circumstances that would seem impossible to most people.  In my year of unemployment I have not once had any utility turned off, no evictions or even eviction notices, food stays in my house, in fact, I feed my extended family often by cooking big Sunday dinners.  I have aquired a new car('97, but it's new to me)  I have found the art of multiple streams of income from home, my stress level has been steadily dropping and I am finding that I am more calm every day.  

I'm not going to tell you to forget your desires, just reevaluate them and in the mean time bless, praise, and thank God for everything that he has given you in your life.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you your are very right. I am sorry everyone for complaining.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Thank you your are very right. I am sorry everyone for complaining.


 

EVERYBODY COMPLAINS!  It's nothing wrong with it.  We are just trying to remind you of God's promises to put you on the right track!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Thank you your are very right. I am sorry everyone for complaining.




Don't be sorry.  You are human,  we are all in this together and we all complain and when one of us falters, that is when we are here to lift one another back up to Jesus,  he will take you from their, trust him.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Thank you your are very right. I am sorry everyone for complaining.


 Baby we all complain but there is a blessing in all of this.  You just don't see it yet.  I know its painful.  Just keep praying and riding it out.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Baby we all complain but there is a blessing in all of this. You just don't see it yet. I know its painful. Just keep praying and riding it out.


 
I love yall!
LHCF RULES!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Thank you your are very right. I am sorry everyone for complaining.


 

No, you are not complaining you are just Wanting a More Greater Understanding of the Lord!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2008)

firecracker said:


> *Baby we all complain but there is a blessing in all of this. You just don't see it yet. I know its painful. Just keep praying and riding it out*.[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, So, True!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Ladies, as you may all know I have been searching for a new job for the past year. i have been on interviews were I had 6 people at a time uinterviewing me. I fasted prayed did everything a good christian should do. N God did not come through for me. I am sitting at work crying because I thought this was the one. I really did. People who have no faith get jobs, people who just walk in . Me how many more do I have endure. Why does the word say believe and you will get the desires of your heart and you dont. I have been on many interviews and not one break everything close but not. I cant  even go back to applying because whats the point. The word says all this stuff but it doesnt work for me. I am so depressed I am my current job longer when will God answer me. Why why. I feel like screaming right now. i wish God came in human form sO I can ask him why cant you answer my prayers. Why cant you come through for me on this end. The woman today told me . You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander. And please dont tell me what is yours will be yours. Or He has something better because I have heard and always think the next one is better and I get slapped again in the face with No. Faith like a mustard seed. People wander why we have doubt everytime you ask God for something and it doesnt work it gets smaller and smaller. I dont think I can even pray right now because I dont know what to say. I said everything before and now I am at the beginning again.


 

Hey hon, you're being very emotional and not very logical right now, you need to calm down, catch your breathe and get focused.

I know you say you're doing everything a good Christian should do but is there something that God has told you to do and you have not done it or is there something He's told you to end or change and you're continuing in it? You may be standing in your own way. It may seem like something small or completely unrelated but He is dead serious about His instructions, remember Jonah?

Unless He told you that that job was going to you, how has He failed you? We tend to think of God as OUR servant or as a genie at times, someone to fulfill our whims, but He's not. He will grant us the desires of our heart but what are the desires of our heart in the context that was written? It's the desire to be righteous before Him, not being bound to sin. If we pray for righteousness and are open hearted and willing to change He has promised to do that. THEN He will give us "blessings" we want. Houses, cars, jobs etc., that's not what these scriptures mean.

We have a whole list of stuff that we feel God should do for us and provide for us but our list of debts to Him are very short. 

Calm down, breathe and repent to Jesus. Then ask Him what HIS will is for you pertaining to employment. You keep picking these jobs that YOU like. You picked the one you're at now and hate it. Maybe you should seek His face before you apply for any more. He may have just saved you from a place worse than the one you're in currently.


----------



## juju (Oct 9, 2008)

I am worn out with grief every night my bed is damp from my weeping;my pillow is soaked with tears.psalm 6:6


I pray that u will get the job you want much better than the one you were applying for,and our Lord knows and sees you re hurting right now.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 9, 2008)

A delayed response is not always a result of disobedience. It could be a test-will you still believe when it doesn't happen overnight? Also, it could be that He needs to create a trait or characteristic or talent in you that you need to go to the next level to bless others.  Without a trial, you wouldn't develop that skill you need and would eventually get stuck and not able to complete His will for your life.

Also, if you have prayed that "God will be done" in your life, realize that God's will takes priority over your comfort and security. He is faithful to finish what He's started and that means hard work and trials for you. But the safest place to be in the midst of a storm is in the will of God for your life.


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 9, 2008)

your words of encouragement  brings me to tears. LHCF rocks. I am so happy to be part of a family that can encourage, dish it out, and help you wipe away your tears. I feel better now. Sasha008 provided me with a wonderful prayer that I will use. I have been praising God I just kind of felt lost when I did what i was suppose and that didnt work. BUT God is great and I know that because it could be worse and like you guys said I have a job to go to in the morning. Please ask God to grant me peace and patience. My biggest issue is control. I wait on no one but in my Christian walk I have to wait on God and him alone. 

Thank you Ladies, you guys are truly the best. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> your words of encouragement  brings me to tears. LHCF rocks. I am so happy to be part of a family that can encourage, dish it out, and help you wipe away your tears. I feel better now. Sasha008 provided me with a wonderful prayer that I will use. I have been praising God I just kind of felt lost when I did what i was suppose and that didnt work. BUT God is great and I know that because it could be worse and like you guys said I have a job to go to in the morning. Please ask God to grant me peace and patience. My biggest issue is control. I wait on no one but in my Christian walk I have to wait on God and him alone.
> 
> Thank you Ladies, you guys are truly the best. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do you see how much God loves you?  As soon as you reached out, dozens of sisters started reaching out to help you.  People who have never laid eyes on you and want nothing from you other than to ask you to "hang in there."  

What is man that God is mindful of us?!  YOU ARE LOVED!


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

> I feel Im at point *today I cant pray *because I prayed so hard for this one and others. I gave myself Nov 3 to be starting a new job. This woman made it seem like it was mine. I feel so sick. I wish God can come down and say something because I feel like I have been betrayed. *What kind of prayers do i pray now. *I am so confused and hurt


You Are praying..you are praying them ..your posts _ are your prayers..post/pray as much as you want..keep praying..keep posting and _have your feelings...._have them...._you still have faith...
posting took faith  and feelings are not facts..and when you are done with these feelings,..well, HE will still be there..for you..HE cannot deny himself....The Lord will see you through and you will be shoutin  in all the praise reporsts 
As Sashaa pointed out..if human beings with our limited capabilites reached out in collective energy on this thread.....imagine what your Heavenly Father can do...

When you can.... _for 30 secs _..allow one image...of a better job..
do not worry about believing it..just imagine for 30 secs... WHAT GOD
CAN DO.in THIS CIRCUMSTANCE.. say thank you to Him ..and let go of it.....


I relate and ..this will pass
(((((hugs))))))

Shout for joy, O heavens; 
rejoice, O earth;burst into song, O mountains! 
For the LORD comforts his people,and will have compassion 
on his afflicted ones. 
But Zion said, "The LORD has forsaken me,the Lord has forgotten me." 
"_Can a mother forget the baby at her breast and have no compassion on the child she has borne? Though she may forget, *I will not forget you!*_


----------



## Kutie85 (Oct 9, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander.


 Is there anyway that you can get more experience? Do you feel that there reason is a valid one? Could there be any areas where you are selling yourself short to interviewers. 

On a side note I'll share my job search stories with you. When I needed an internship for school the first summer I looked I didn't get one. I sent emails out but no response. This ended up being the very last credit I needed to to officially graduate from my school. My second time searching I was more agressive I applied in multiple states, I cold called places, I went on every job search website ever made. I heard back from some companies but still no offer. In order for me to do it that summer the papers had to be in by friday may 9th or I would have to wait to do it again the next semester. I spoke with a company on on sunday, I interviewed on monday and started that friday. I officially graduated in july. 

2nd story: so my internship ended july 18th I got the degree but left with no job again. So I searched again and and it's been hard. None of my friends are in fashion so they have had an easier time getting really amazing first jobs and making way more then I ever will starting out. So I kept applying (a lot and waiting) and I started my new job today. 

So Something will happen and I never would have been able to say that if it hadn't happened to me. Don't give up that's exactly what the devil wants you to do.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 9, 2008)

kayte said:


> You Are praying..you are praying them ..your posts _are your prayers..post/pray as much as you want..keep praying..keep posting and _have your feelings...._have them...._you still have faith...
> posting took faith  and feelings are not facts..and when you are done with these feelings,..well, HE will still be there..for you..HE cannot deny himself....The Lord will see you through and you will be shoutin  in all the praise reporsts
> As Sashaa pointed out..if human beings with our limited capabilites reached out in collective energy on this thread.....imagine what your Heavenly Father can do...
> 
> ...


  So, True the Whole post and Bolded


----------



## firecracker (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is another method of letting go and letting God.  Years ago my ex MIL told me to get a jar or box, write down your problems, worries or needs, put that piece of paper in the box and leave it there after you drop it in.  I know it may seem hard but you can do it.  Allow God to worry about those things for which you have no control outside of simply doing what is required.  You ladies are wonderous on this board!


----------



## SW2011 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was at this same place right after graduate school. I wasn't even getting call backs to go on the interviews! But God's ways are definitely higher than our ways, and sometimes we don't even know our own desires. When I look back at what I thought I wanted, and what God gave me...girl, He truly knew what I desired and he gave that to me. 

And for the longest time I struggled with comparing myself to other people who I felt weren't walking the Christian walk, yet their lives were prospering. And there was one sermon (I can't remember who preached it), but it changed my whole outlook. It was the story of the prodigal son...a story that I've heard so many times in my life. But this spin wasn't about the prodigal son, it was about the other son - the son who was faithful to his father. And when his brother came back and the father welcomed him with open arms, that son was like, "hold up...how is this happening? how are we just letting him back in?" But who was that son to dictate how his father showed love, compassion, or mercy? And who are we to say how God should show His love and HIS faithfulness even to those who aren't faithful? So...I just wanted to share. Keep that in mind. Try to stay encouraged. He'll give you more than you could ask for and more than you could think about!


----------



## MsDeeDee82 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well thanks ladies, I woke ok this morning. I went on the job search AGAIN, and got frustrated beause I hate doing this and not getting a call back. I sad I didnt get the job but I assuming God must have a GREAT job for me because He has my blessing on hold. While God is doing what He is doing in the supernatural realm, in my realm I havent seen a job I really liked, like the one I really wanted. Nothing is catching my eye or seem worthy of applying either I am over or under qualified. But yesterday I had a long talk with God on the way home, I told him my feelings and hurts and I praised Him. Very hard to do because I feel like everyone is being blessed but me. I heard on several occasions that the best time to praise God is in situation where you at your worse. Well ladies I am there. The only way is the Jesus way I just hope He doesnt take forever in my Blessings. I guess all this is teaching me patience.

Once again ladies Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 10, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Well thanks ladies, I woke ok this morning. I went on the job search AGAIN, and got frustrated beause I hate doing this and not getting a call back. I sad I didnt get the job but I assuming God must have a GREAT job for me because He has my blessing on hold. While God is doing what He is doing in the supernatural realm, in my realm I havent seen a job I really liked, like the one I really wanted. Nothing is catching my eye or seem worthy of applying either I am over or under qualified. But yesterday I had a long talk with God on the way home, I told him my feelings and hurts and I praised Him. Very hard to do because I feel like everyone is being blessed but me. I heard on several occasions that the best time to praise God is in situation where you at your worse. Well ladies I am there. The only way is the Jesus way I just hope He doesnt take forever in my Blessings. I guess all this is teaching me *patience*.
> 
> Once again ladies Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

God is SOOOO GOOD!
*crl awaits MsDeeDee's praise report about a FABULOUS JOB!*


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Oct 11, 2008)

Please read the words of this song by Donnie McClurkin:

I know that faith is easy when everything is going well
But can you still believe in Me when your life's a living hell?
And when all the things around you seem to quickly fade away
There's just one thing I really want to know

Will you let go? (I'll trust you, Lord)
Will you stand on My word? (I'll trust you, Lord) 
Against all odds will you believe what I have said? (I'll trust You, Lord)
What seems impossible ... (I'll trust You, Lord)
Will you believe? (I'll trust You, Lord)
Every promise that I made will you receive? (Yes, I will trust You, Lord)

I know how bad it hurt you when that loved one's life came to an end
And when they had to leve you, you said you'd never love again
But will you trust that I can help you and I'll never turn away?
Will you trust Me, child, no matter, come what may?

What if it hurts? (I'll trust You, Lord)
What if you cry? (I'll trust You, Lord)
What if it doesn't work out the first time that you try? (I'll trust You, Lord)
What if you call My name ... (I'll trust You, lord)
And you don't feel Me near? (I'll trust You, Lord)
Will you believe in Me or will you fear? Oh, my child?
(Yes, I will trust, You Lord)

I will trust (3x)
Oh, oh, oh, oh


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

God knows this is exactly where he wants you. Its a huge test of your faith. I know EXACTLY how you feel,  but let me give just a couple (out of many examples)

Because I myself am kind of there with you for different reasons, its these examples that keep me holding on

First when my daughter first started working , she lost the first job, they let her go before her probation was up within days,  it hurt because it was the MOST convenient job at the time,  she never got a job she would litterally walk to in 5 minutes again.  Then she got another job, I litterally counted the days till her probation , she made it,  but within two weeks she lost that job,not thinking and doing something stupid, mind you for every job I had to buy the attire required and the shoes and what not.  so third job, she passes probation and again gets fired within days of that, she lied to me had me all up in that store going off on this lady for breaking policy, oh god the drama! fourth job,  she's doing good, passes probation and AGAIN got fired , on her birhtday none the less,  Fifth job,  yeah I was way more than stressed and depressed about it at this point! all of these jobs I had to drive her to unlike the first one, NONE of it was making sense. ok so Fifth job, she lost within three weeks AGAIN doing something just stupid, my faith had well hit the floor by then,  BUT GOD,<<<<<<Thats very important right there, yes he had a plan, he was working out her issues early and teaching her valuable lessons the hard way. I know GROWN folks way more irresponsible on their jobs getting away with crap every single day, my child got LET GO for the supidest reasons. seemed like NO MERCY for her.  Somewhere in there he gave me this horrible dream, but it was NEEDED for how upset I was and how downtrodden I was and how much I gave up,  he gave me a dream that I LOST HER, I woke up and ran to her, and held her and said'  you can always get a job , God can always bless you, I have YOU and thats what matters most to me, after that I WAS NOT WORRIED. 6TH JOB was a charm,  she has been there TWO years and is making more money than she EVER would have on the other jobs 


one more, I was sick for 18 months , count them, this is AFTER I already KNEW of God's healing power, and that he could heal me.  WE are talking VERY SICK OKAY! HE didnt heal me in one month, not two months, not six months, not 9 months, not 10, 11 or 12, NOT 15, 16 ETC. Month after month day after day I was not healed, yet I KNEW of his power,  ONCE I GOT MY HEART AND SPIRIT IN THE RIGHT PLACE <<<<<<Very important again, I got my healing word at 18 MONTHS , I got called out in Church, IT WAS AMAZING. That pastor did not know me and Check this out! God stopped the whole service for me! the pastor was praying THEN STOPPED  and was like 'SOMEONE HERE IS BEING HEALED' do you know HOW MANY people were HOPING that was their word, but NO IT WAS MINE. he kept calling out my symptoms one by one , one after another, and that it was a blood condition and kept looking around according to my daughter, I did not know because I never looked up, I WAS TRIPPING WITH GOD WITH MY HEAD BOWED, LIKE HUH? GOD IS THAT FOR ME? HOW IS HE CALLING OUT ALL 'MY' SYMPTOMS LIKE THIS? next thing you know BLAM  a hand landed on my head,  I WAS SHOCKED!  DID I GET HEALED RIGHT THEN....NOOOOO! MY SYMPTOMS GOT LIKE 50 TIMES WORSE, I BARELY MADE IT BACK TO MY SEAT, the next day I COULDNT GET OUT OF BED. BUT GOD<<<<<<IMPORTANT AGAIN , had given me an unmistakable undisputable word! no matter HOW the enemy increased my symptoms!  3 days later I felt him burning my blood,  yes I DID! IT WAS HOT , BUT NOT UNBEARABLE, went on for a few hours ,  I was like God I cant barely stand this (but keep doing what you do) Then it stopped *Comedy MOMENT* I was like ok God are you sure you got it? LOLOL 2 YEARS, 24 (TWENTY FOUR) MONTHS to the day I FIRST GOT SICK my healing manifested in the medical tests,  BUT not in my body yet.  Can you imagine that? The docs are repeating tests, I'm like God did it, I knew it was coming, but I DID NOT FEEL BETTER YET,  yeah explain that to the docs,  WELL YOU KNOW THIS IS A SPRITUAL THING AND THE ENEMY IS STILL PUTTING SYMPTOMS ON ME 

The positions I have been put in by God, man they ARE A TRIP, Its funny now but NOT THEN! I COULD GO ON AND ON

AND MAYBE I will add more later

oh and dont worry about where YOU ARE AT,  HE KNOWS, JUST TRUST HE KNOWS ALLLLLL THE REASONS WHY,  JUST DONT EVER EVER NEVER SHUT THE DOOR ON HIM.........OR YES, THAT WOULD BE EXACTLY WHAT THE ENEMY IS FIGHTING TO BIRTH IN YOU!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

shaffawn said:


> Please read the words of this song by Donnie McClurkin:
> 
> I know that faith is easy when everything is going well
> But can you still believe in Me when your life's a living hell?
> ...



THATS EXACTLY IT! ITS A TEST , THEY CAN GET HUGE AND BE SO PAINFUL

BUT ONLY GOD CAN BRING YOU THROUGH AND OUT!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't add no mo desertations Irresitible!  Ya killin me!  Darn good stories about your daughter flunking out on those probations though! LOL


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> God knows this is exactly where he wants you. Its a huge test of your faith. I know EXACTLY how you feel,  but let me give just a couple (out of many examples)
> 
> Because I myself am kind of there with you for different reasons, its these examples that keep me holding on
> 
> ...



OH and I MUST ADD do you know there were a few people in church cutting there eyes at me,  I was so shocked at what he was saying but I never moved or looked up at his words,  others were putting their hands up, and errything,  (my daughter told me when I asked her about those specific cutting eyes on me) she was watching the whole time,  I never looked up, when his hand hit my head, I was STUNNED, I DID NOT REACT at first, until the reality hit me, then I STARTED SOBBING and then he was praying over me and I could hear others praying,  I was just trying to not fall out right there,  after it was over, I looked around eyes full of tears, to really catch some sneering looks ,  I had one of them 'but you dont look sick illnesses'  NOBODY WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IT WAS ME BY LOOKS ALONE. I think many were doubting I was really sick , and how could it have been ME,  or worse possibly wondering if it was a set up,  by me and pastor or something , I never even met him LOL,  I WENT home with those eyes ingrained in my soul, I SWEAR I WOULD have went to them and ministered to their disapointment that it wasnt their moment yet but to hold on HAD MY SYMPTOMS NOT INCREASED FROM HELL THE MOMENT HE PUT HIS HAND ON MY HEAD.  I felt so bad for those that looked so perplexed and dumbfounded and had to go back without THEIR MOMENT HAPPENING TO SICKNESS and I had got my moment,  Several people got on me for that, and said I was to TRUST GOD HAD THEIR MOMENT and just PRAISE HIM  FOR MY HEALING AND PRAY FOR THEM

it was so hard to not relive over and over wishing I could have went up to them after the service or something, But God had them

so in short, YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN SOMEONE IS GETTING SOMETHING FROM GOD, WHO THEY REALLY ARE , WHAT THEY REALLY HAVE GONE THROUGH OR WHY HE IS REALLY DOING IT

its not up to us to judge hearts,  he's pulling everyone to him that he chooses , how he chooses how he knows best,  we are not THAT special , that we SHOULD SAY IN OUR HEARTS THAT WE DESERVE SOMETHING GREATER THAN SOMEONE ELSE IS GETTING, although he always does give us his best, just not IN OUR understanding or timing! 

See thats what he is trying to GET OUT of our hearts, it DOES NOT BELONG IN US


eta ,just think if you GOT THE JOB , BUT HAD TO LOOK INTO THE EYES AND SEE THE PAIN AND DISAPOINTMENT OF THE OTHERS THAT DIDNT GET IT, RIGHT? OR HOW THEY WOULD STRUGGLE BECAUSE OF IT.  IT WOULDNT FEEL SO GREAT, I SWEAR YOU WOULD WANT TO GIVE THEM MONEY OUT YOUR PAYCHECK IF YOU KNEW EVERYONE ELSE'S STRUGGLE. 

I LOST THE BEST PAYING JOB I EVER HAD DUE TO THAT ILLNESS, BECAUSE WHY DID GOD HAVE TO HEAL ME TO THE DAY I WAS BEING SEPERATED FROM THE COMPANY? 24 MONTHS! WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK I WOULD GET A HEALING AND HAVE TO SAY 'I'M STILL SICK THOUGH' AND HAVE NO EXPLANATION FOR THE DOCS OR DISABILITY AND NO JOB TO GO BACK TO,  BUT GOD!!! moved on my Doc's heart and she gave me more time.  But I LEARNED A LONG TIME AGO HE DOES NOT NEED YOU IN A PARTICULAR JOB TO BLESS YOU!

Oh and he dealt with me so heavily that he only gave me that job because I asked him for it,  and he wanted to show he could give me anything I asked him for AND anything anyone said 'I did not have' BUT IT WAS NOT MY PURPOSE

seek your purpose, not things! Is it the easy way? heck to the nah! But its ultimately going to be the only way your soul is 'fulfilled' in TRUTH


----------



## firecracker (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't add no mo desertations Irresitible! Ya killin me! LOL


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Don't add no mo desertations Irresitible! Ya killin me! LOL



girl sorry

What I went through MEANS NOTHING without telling the TESTIMONY after the TEST

Thats a part of what its all about down the line

for someone else to hear of it

I needed the reminder myself , trust that

so dont mind me


----------



## firecracker (Oct 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> girl sorry
> 
> What I went through MEANS NOTHING without telling the TESTIMONY after the TEST
> 
> ...


Your right there is no testimony without a test.  I'm long winded myself and lawd knows I getta typing away.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Your right there is no testimony without a test.  I'm long winded myself and lawd knows I getta typing away.



I'm in a fight for my faith right now too, so nothing is too much when your really in that place, I've been through enough and then some TO KNOW


but weariness, its real and its ugly,  ugh! 

gotta build yourself and others up at those moments or whats it all for? it had to come out.......somehow, I have to fight however I can , I have to pour whats in my spirit out when lead

it means so much to me to hold on to those victories in such a time as this , so much!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Don't add no mo desertations Irresitible!  Ya killin me!  Darn good stories about your daughter flunking out on those probations though! LOL



I guess its now a matter of perspective, she never was flunking , she was steadily being tested and passed her tests steadily with higher grades (the lessons more ingrained in her heart and spirit) ,  there is no flunk/fail with God's tests, you just take them over and over she was succeeding every step of the way, thats what I had to see and now I DO see

its a blessing when the Lord holds you to HIGH accountability

his chastening is LOVE

'Whom he Chastens HE Loves'


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

I know and is well aware of what you are going through right now as my current situation, what I can see with my naked eye and hear with my natural ears, seem quite dismal and hopeless, and at one point I actually had it out with God but to no avail. That action taught me one thing...never fight with God, you won't win. 

Now I do my best to hear myself speak His word over my situations no matter what. I am reminded of a song from a music CD by T.D.Jakes - the Potter's House which talks about the true worshipper. Pastor Jakes says that a true worshipper praises and worhips the Lord when they have nothing, no job, no shoes, no house, nothing. I had to get to this place of the true worshipper. I, on purpose, decided to worship and give God my all even if I end up with nothing. 

This is a critical time of testing for the saints of God and  it is no time to lose hope for *'things'* rather, we should set our minds and hearts to seek always God's Kingdom and His righteousness and all things will be added to us. I realize that having my feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace is the readiness to witness to everyone and anyone, especially the lost, the love, death and resurrection of Jesus Christ no matter where I am. 

The salvation of the lost is paramount on His list of priorities. Once I was able to embrace this reality, I understood that the things of this world will not really make me happy, but seeing the lost come to salvation from their sins makes me tremendously, deliriously happy. Wierd, I know, but it's true.

Don't lose heart honey, God is right there with you and He will open the door at the right moment, not a minute sooner, not a minute later. His timing is perfect as He is perfect. If we can see what God is doing behind the scene in a lot of situations, we would never be unhappy with His timing and how He works things out for our good, and He is working things out for your good, not to harm you in any way. Believe that. 

Satan's job is to steal from you, your faith, your joy, your peace, your worship, don't let him. Don't you dare give him the satisfaction of going before God and talk about your lack of faith. Your faith is strong and not weak for greater is He that is in you than he that is in the world. 

Satan wants you to think that it's God holding things back from you when all along it might just be a test of your will and faith in God. In fact, satan's waiting for you to give up on God so he can laugh in God's face and say to Him, 

"See, I told you that if You don't give them anything, they'll all turn their backs on You".

I know this plan of the enemy, so I can not be tempted to walk away from God or lose my faith in Him. Satan has no new temptations, just different ways of presenting the same ones over and over again. 

Love the Lord your God with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding and He will direct your path. Blessings honey. We love you and are praying for you.


----------



## growwithme (Oct 13, 2008)

This is my first time posting in this forum but I just wanted to tell my story here since it's relevant. I'll try to keep it short. I used to live in California but ended up here in Texas after some things took place in my life and I needed a change.  I came here with nothing.  I had not job, no car and no home.  My aunt opened her home to me and my two sons.  

I  got a temp job just to have a job.  It really was not a pleasant place to work and the pay was low and unstable.  There were many days that I went to work and had to leave after two hours because there was nothing to do.  Since I didn't have a car, I was dependent on my aunt to get to and from work.  One day I was there for two hours and they told me to go home.  When I called my aunt, she didn't answer the phone.  I was stranded at work for another two hours.  I finally got a ride from my uncle (her husband).  This happened on a Friday.  I was so angry and so sick of this job.  I was tired of being let go affter two hours, having no transportation and hardly any income.  Not to mention,  this was they type of job where you are micromanaged and at times, they would have us skip lunch. Other days, we didn't even work longer than two hours.  

On this Friday that I was stranded, I decided that I had had enough and that this is not what God had planned for me.  I knew that I would have another job by Monday.  Mind you this was on a Friday.  Finding a job in one day seems impossible, right?  Well God spoke to me.  I knew and had faith that I would have a job by Monday.  I made one phone call to another agency that I had signed up with.  At first, the woman on the phone said she had nothing for me and I must admit, I began to doubt.  Then she said hold on let me take a look at your resume again, we may have something.  She then said she had a client that may be interested and that she would setup a phone interview.  She called me back and told me that the client would be calling me to do the interview.  I thought to myself "this is it".  I had the interview that Friday.  They asked me some tough questions and again, I began to doubt but when I didn't know the answers, I was honest.  I told them I didn't know the answers but I knew how to find them.  

Later on, when I found out that I got the job, the told me they liked me because I was honest and did not try to make-up or BS the answers.  I started out as a temp on the Monday after my interview.  After working there for a few months, another department hired me permanently.  I'm still here and this is the highest paying job I've ever had.  Basically, having that other job and my aunt leaving me there that day was a blessing in disguise.  I got angry and declared that I would not go back and that I would have another job on Monday and I did.  It all worked out for the best and God did have something bigger and better for me.  When it seems like something is not working out, don't lose faith.  God has something better in store for you.



So much for keeping it short!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Oct 13, 2008)

MsDeeDee you got it! There's always a lesson to come out of our trials and tribulations.  I have learned that no matter what I go thru, no matter how bad I feel - NOTHING will separate me from the love God.  I will praise Him in spite of every problem or situation!!! When my mind begins to focus on how hard things are, my spirit automatically goes into praise and worship.  Keep your eyes focused on God and before you know it the job that is meant just for you will come along.  I was out of work for almost 2 years so I know how hard it can be and understand how your faith can began to waiver.  

But just hold on girl - weeping may endure for a night but joy cometh in the morning!!!!
  
I got you in my prayers!!!





MsDeeDee82 said:


> Well thanks ladies, I woke ok this morning. I went on the job search AGAIN, and got frustrated beause I hate doing this and not getting a call back. I sad I didnt get the job but I assuming God must have a GREAT job for me because He has my blessing on hold. While God is doing what He is doing in the supernatural realm, in my realm I havent seen a job I really liked, like the one I really wanted. Nothing is catching my eye or seem worthy of applying either I am over or under qualified. * But yesterday I had a long talk with God on the way home, I told him my feelings and hurts and I praised Him. Very hard to do because I feel like everyone is being blessed but me. I heard on several occasions that the best time to praise God is in situation where you at your worse. *Well ladies I am there. The only way is the Jesus way I just hope He doesnt take forever in my Blessings. I guess all this is teaching me patience.
> 
> Once again ladies Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 13, 2008)

All of you Ladies in this post have some inspring stories and words of kindness and faith for the OP and for each and everyone of us going through trials and tribulations. I am so Blessed and Honored to get to know each of your struggles and how God has helped you all to over come them. Thank you so much OP for sharing your post it has truly helped me. 


Thank you all women of Faith. I am going deeper into my prayer life! Thank you all! God is so Good!


----------



## lady_godiva (Oct 13, 2008)

MsDeeDee82 said:


> Ladies, as you may all know I have been searching for a new job for the past year. i have been on interviews were I had 6 people at a time uinterviewing me. I fasted prayed did everything a good christian should do. N God did not come through for me. I am sitting at work crying because I thought this was the one. I really did. People who have no faith get jobs, people who just walk in . Me how many more do I have endure. Why does the word say believe and you will get the desires of your heart and you dont. I have been on many interviews and not one break everything close but not. I cant  even go back to applying because whats the point. The word says all this stuff but it doesnt work for me. I am so depressed I am my current job longer when will God answer me. Why why. I feel like screaming right now. i wish God came in human form sO I can ask him why cant you answer my prayers. Why cant you come through for me on this end. The woman today told me . You were a strong candiate but someone had a little bit more experience. This year I have heard that three times. Strong but not good engough. God can open up the red sea much harder than giving me a job and He just lets them give it away. I so tired. Stuff like this makes you wander. And please dont tell me what is yours will be yours. Or He has something better because I have heard and always think the next one is better and I get slapped again in the face with No. Faith like a mustard seed. People wander why we have doubt everytime you ask God for something and it doesnt work it gets smaller and smaller. I dont think I can even pray right now because I dont know what to say. I said everything before and now I am at the beginning again.


 
First of all, let me begin my saying that I am sorry that you did not get your job.  I understand exactly how you feel, because I was there just recently.  I had been working on something for two years and I did not get it.  I could not understand why I did not get what I had wanted and had worked so hard to get when the other person made a deal with the devil, if you will.

The God did not give us the Bible so that we can do certain things to get him to give us what we want.  He is not a "Santa Claus" God.  We have to be like Jesus in the garden of Gethsamane (sp?) when He told God, not my will, but you will be done.  Even the Lord's Prayer talks about God's will.  

This may not be what God wants for you or it may not be your time.  God knows everything.  The company may go out of business.  Who knows?  Also, the economy is bad right now.  I do know that God is over the economy, but you still have to trust him more.

When I did not get want I wanted, I was somewhat devestated.  My car even got totaled.  I was upset about that because it was paid for and cheap on gas.  What God knew and I didn't was that the economy was getting ready to fall apart and I would not have been able to get a loan for a car even if I needed a new car.

God is not a "name it and claim it" God.  He came here to us because of an imperfect world and so that we might have everlasting life, not every wish we wanted granted to us.  Salvation is so much better than that.  I know this may sound corny, but the movie Bruce Almighty may be a good one to watch at this time.  It wasn't the best movie, but it shows about God answering prayers.

ETA:  God may be holding you out for something better.  Just trust him.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 14, 2008)

lady_godiva said:


> First of all, let me begin my saying that I am sorry that you did not get your job. I understand exactly how you feel, because I was there just recently. I had been working on something for two years and I did not get it. I could not understand why I did not get what I had wanted and had worked so hard to get when the other person made a deal with the devil, if you will.
> 
> The God did not give us the Bible so that we can do certain things to get him to give us what we want. He is not a "Santa Claus" God. We have to be like Jesus in the garden of Gethsamane (sp?) when He told God, not my will, but you will be done. Even the Lord's Prayer talks about God's will.
> 
> ...


 
This is true as this happened to my sister.  She was so upset of not getting a job at a prestigious firm in 1999 after working several temp jobs and some long term ones too.  This job was finally "the one" it "was it".  Well paying, cushiony office, beautiful landmark....well on September 11, 2001, a plane wiped out the entire floor where *she would have been working.*  Just trust God girl, He'll never leave you or forsake you.  He is definitely protecting you.  Much love God bless.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 14, 2008)

just in case you get the chance to listen today, because it's daily:

http://www.praise100.com/index.php?page=today-s-sermon


----------

